# Any 2.0T guys do a 3.6 swap yet?



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

I am unsure if this forum is wild enough for engine swaps haha but have any of u done this yet? I can get a swap for a good price and thinking about doing it for my 13 2.0T


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

I personally prefer the 2.0T. To each his own though....

-Eli


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

TJEli said:


> I personally prefer the 2.0T. To each his own though....
> 
> -Eli


I have an R32 and have grown into the VR's the 2.0T i think is underpowered for this car stock but thenagain its also a ****ty sounding 4 cyl wwhen coupled with an exh, lol IDK my 2 cents


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think it would be cheaper to just buy the VR6 equipped car then to do a swap.
Cars are very new and I'm sure we will see some swaps as the years go by.

However the 2.0t is much more tunable and can easily be pushed beyond what 3.6 capable, other than the sound of course.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

BOUDAH said:


> I have an R32 and have grown into the VR's the 2.0T i think is underpowered for this car stock but thenagain its also a ****ty sounding 4 cyl wwhen coupled with an exh, lol IDK my 2 cents


Exactly why I bought the VR from the start.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

milan187 said:


> I think it would be cheaper to just buy the VR6 equipped car then to do a swap.
> Cars are very new and I'm sure we will see some swaps as the years go by.
> 
> However the *2.0t is much more tunable and can easily be pushed beyond what 3.6 capable, *other than the sound of course.


Cheaper maybe, but i can do a full swap w/ ecu prety cheap since i do the work. IDK just a thought. users in this forum dont seem to be into very big mods here, i see mainly cosmetic and bags haha.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

BOUDAH said:


> Cheaper maybe, but i can do a full swap w/ ecu prety cheap since i do the work. IDK just a thought. users in this forum dont seem to be into very big mods here, i see mainly cosmetic and bags haha.


That's pretty much what I've noticed. Luckily for me and my wallet I'm just about done with everything I can do to the car within reason. And as long as I stick to OEM+ instead of ebay, wheels should be here next week


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

sk8too said:


> Exactly why I bought the VR from the start.


2X 

but not all 2.0s sound like rice lol. although i think the sound produced by a 3.6 matches the CC better than a 2.0.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> I am unsure if this forum is wild enough for engine swaps haha but have any of u done this yet? I can get a swap for a good price and thinking about doing it for my 13 2.0T


any VW dealership can do the swap for you....drive in give them your 2.0T and drive out with a new 2013/14 3.6 :laugh:
why would you want to swap?...why not get tuned or get k04 turbo? that's a lot of work and you'll lose the MPG and run into 
issues that regular dealership / shop can't help you fix honor warranty etc.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

teknodogg said:


> any VW dealership can do the swap for you....drive in give them your 2.0T and drive out with a new 2013/14 3.6 :laugh:
> why would you want to swap?...why not get tuned or get k04 turbo? that's a lot of work and you'll lose the MPG and run into
> issues that regular dealership / shop can't help you fix honor warranty etc.


:laugh: Touche... except you cant get it in a manual and thats what i want. Id be mating the engine to a stock GQV 2004 R32 6 speed trans. I dont really want a new turbo. for the price of the swap, i can buy the same k04 with software from say HPA or APR. I guess I just want that VRsex sound. I rolled past my warranty already im at 37k on my 13.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

There isn't any 2.0T that can beat the VR sound.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

BOUDAH said:


> :laugh: Touche... except you cant get it in a manual and thats what i want. Id be mating the engine to a stock GQV 2004 R32 6 speed trans. I dont really want a new turbo. for the price of the swap, i can buy the same k04 with software from say HPA or APR. I guess I just want that VRsex sound. I rolled past my warranty already im at 37k on my 13.


I have to admit, I like your ambition. I really like my 2.0T economy, but you'll be deserving of much respect if you can do this swap.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would not even consider doing an engine swap when there are options like the K04 turbo available for 2.0T owners who want to build a monster high horse-powered CC. 

This is coming from a 3.6 owner, because the horsepower gain of the 3.6 over the 2.0T would not justify the cost and trouble of doing the swap unless someone finds a very cheap 3.6 and perform their own labor. I believe that most 3.6 engines will cost about 4k used and about 10K new, not including labor.

For a stock and mildly ecu tuned car, yes the 3.6 wins out, but spend about 5 grand(K04) on a 2.0T upgrade and the 3.6 advantage is completely lost except for the sound of the VR6 at full throttle, now that's priceless


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

This seems like a pointless idea, sure a 3.6 sounds better but that's about it. Why ??? Waste of time and money.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Rlinetexas said:


> This seems like a pointless idea, sure a 3.6 sounds better but that's about it. Why ??? Waste of time and money.


Well id be swapping a motor from a CC into a CC, so its not much of a swap per se. Most people that have never done their own work or projects have objective opinions.. and thats ok. The benefits is if I ever decide to boost it, i can get to 500 HP in no time flat with the Direct injection system with the FSI. I do get about 34 on the highway which would drop to what 25 maybe…. but if u floor a 3.6 its torque and power makes u feel like u have a little power as opposed to my wimpy 4cyl. I had the FSI in the GTI a few years ago and i wish i had never got it in the CC. I guess I'm just not a fan as it feels too blah. 

Umm, a used engine and the parts needed such as ECU, harness etc can be had for about 5k. the swap rally isn't much of a swap, i just need to pull the engine out, and in tall the 3.6 and bolt it all back up. I completely stripped my R32 and even supercharged it by myself, so I'm no stranger to a project. I was just curious if anyone has done it yet. thats all. Some people just don't want a small displacement engine w/ a turbo. lol 

-Ellery


----------



## BSFatonovich (Jan 6, 2014)

Carguy10 said:


> I would not even consider doing an engine swap when there are options like the K04 turbo available for 2.0T owners who want to build a monster high horse-powered CC.
> 
> This is coming from a 3.6 owner, because the horsepower gain of the 3.6 over the 2.0T would not justify the cost and trouble of doing the swap unless someone finds a very cheap 3.6 and perform their own labor. I believe that most 3.6 engines will cost about 4k used and about 10K new, not including labor.
> 
> For a stock and mildly ecu tuned car, yes the 3.6 wins out, but spend about 5 grand(K04) on a 2.0T upgrade and the 3.6 advantage is completely lost except for the sound of the VR6 at full throttle, now that's priceless


K04 didn't cost me 5k!


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

BSFatonovich said:


> K04 didn't cost me 5k!


I was using a comparison of what the cost of the engine swap(on the low end cost side) would yield against someone who install a similar priced K04 upgrade(with the added extras like the required down-pipe,cooler,etc.) plus labor.


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

I made it last year via HGP (plus twin-turbo plus DQ500 7-gears)!











Photo shows me (white suit) and Mr. Martin Gräf (HGP owner) during handover in August 2013!


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

http://youtu.be/l12_OuSatTQ


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

SirHenri said:


> I made it last year via HGP (plus twin-turbo plus DQ500 7-gears)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you were a Stig on the TV show _Top-gear_?


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

SirHenri said:


> I made it last year via HGP (plus twin-turbo plus DQ500 7-gears)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You win!
:thumbup::thumbup:
I remember seeing a video of them dyno'ing a TT3.6 CC a while back. Lost the link, not sure how much power it put down but it was impressive.
Is yours still a DI or did they use a 3.2L head and injection?


Also would love to see or read more about your car. Any more videos?


----------



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

It's a 3,6 DI, fully EURO5 certificate! 

745 HP
925 NM
341 km/h GPS

http://youtu.be/Cs8x_pNohw0

http://youtu.be/KVZQlDIEfT8

For more videos check my sons youtube channel please:


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

SirHenri said:


> I made it last year via HGP (plus twin-turbo plus DQ500 7-gears)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to derail from the topic but what did HGP do for fueling your car? Injectors & high pressure pump? Who made the pistons and which bottom end do you have or what car was the donor engine from? I reached out to them but haven't heard anything. opcorn:


And to get back on topic, dooooo it :-D

-Vito


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

I wonder what the engine harness is like on the CC, I know when I did my VR swap in the mKIII getting the donor harness out was interesting. It wasn't hard just a pain, and getting all the connectors through the fire wall was horrible.


----------



## MMSTEELE45 (Jul 2, 2020)

We’re you ever able to do the engine swap? My 2012 2.0 seized on me (main crank shaft bearing or another bearing failed) & I was looking to replacing it w a 3.6. Still learning about cars btw


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

MMSTEELE45 said:


> Weâ€re you ever able to do the engine swap? My 2012 2.0 seized on me (main crank shaft bearing or another bearing failed) & I was looking to replacing it w a 3.6. Still learning about cars btw


Would you boost it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

